# A wonderful background noise generator to help you relax and focus.



## Alex (6/3/15)

http://defonic.com/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

I like the first one (sailboat icon) gentle rolling waves and seagulls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (7/3/15)

johan said:


> I like the first one (sailboat icon) gentle rolling waves and seagulls.



I like the white noise one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

